# Subframe drop DIY



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

little nervous dropping the subframe just wondering if anyone knows of a DIY for it, installing 42dd DP this weekend its the one with 1 peice front pipe, not the 2 peice front pipe. 

Is it a pain to drop and do I need to drop the whole thing to install the dp, and do I need to support the engine when dropping it?


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Easy to drop. Here's a basic idea. I think I covered most stuff.

Remove:

1x per side: 19mm ball joint nuts from spindles, pop balljoints out of spindles
1x per side: 18mm sway bar link nuts from bar
drivers side: remove headlight leveling mechanism arm from control arm
4x on subframe: 13mm bolts that hold the steering rack to subframe rectangular shape
2x on subframe: 10mm exhaust bracket bolts
Remove the dogbone mount entirely
4x subframe to body bolts: 21mm, at this time you want either a jack or a friend to support the subframe. I generally get on a creeper and lay on my back and slide out with it on my chest.

Main issue: On the drivers side sway bar to subframe bracket there is a 13mm nut that bolts a power steering line to the bracket. Save yourself the headache ahead of time and remove the bracket from the subframe by unbolting the 13mm bolt and freeing it. Later when the frame is off remove the 13mm nut that holds the PS clamp and throw it far away.

I reinstall the reverse- get the ball joints reconnected first while the frame is now hanging use a jack to get it high enough and get the PS rack reconnected. from there you're pretty much done. Getting the PS rack reconnected is sometimes the most difficult part.

You don't need to support the motor while dropping it. I find it's MUCH easier to just drop it and get it out of the way as opposed to trying to snake things in and out of that area.

Advice- buy PB blaster. Soak those turbo bolts in it a couple of times before trying to remove. They will snap the studs.

goodluck- it's not hard, just dive in.


----------



## cruzanstx (Oct 10, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> Easy to drop. Here's a basic idea. I think I covered most stuff.
> 
> Remove:
> 
> ...


Woot this was exactly what I was looking for. Thank you so much. I ran into the driver side bracket for the PS clamp I ditched that when I was replacing the Antiswaybar bushings. Thanks much again I'll let you know how it goes this weekend. Maybe I will take some pics.


----------

